# Kaufberatung Cube, Canyon, Orbea o. Stevens



## AndreMD (2. März 2019)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike.
Aktuell fahre ich ein Transalp 24 Stoker II. Dieses ist nun in die Jahre gekommen und ich möchte mir ein aktuelles zulegen. 
Ich bin 1,98m und suche ein 29` in der Gr. XL. Es soll primär für schnelle Touren (100km Ø30- 33kmh), ab und an Harztouer und für den Arbeitsweg genutzt werden.
Budget: 3000- 3500€
Lieferzeit ist bei diesen Modellen auch immer so eine Sache, kaum lieferbar oder solche Aussagen wie "ca. vielleicht in Monaten".

zur Wahl stehen:
Cube AMS 100 C68 Race
Canyon Lux 7.0
Orbea Oiz M50
Stevens Jura ES

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## kleinerblaumann (3. März 2019)

Flasche:
Orbea ist noch das alte Modell, oder? Da passt nur eine Flasche rein, beim Stevens auch. Beim Cube passt ans Sattelrohr wohl keine große Flasche, das Lux nimmt zwei große auf. Bei längeren Touren ist man mit einer zweiten Flasche unabhängiger, mir ist sowas wichtig. 

Gelenk:
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich auf ein Gelenk in der Ketten- oder Sitzstrebe verzichten, das ist bei 100mm (beim Carbonrahmen) nicht nötig und ist nur wieder etwas, was irgendwann mal gewartet werden muss. 

Optik:
In XL sieht nicht jeder Rahmen gut aus. Wenn dir das wichtig ist, müsstest du einfach mal nach entsprechenden Bildern suchen und vergleichen.

Ich stand auch vor der Frage ob Orbea (aber dann das neue Modell) oder Canyon. Es ist dann das Canyon geworden. Mir sind wie gesagt zwei große Flaschen wichtig, den Begrenzer für den Lenker finde ich sinnvoll und unauffällig gelöst und es war günstiger. Als ich dann gesehen habe, dass das Canyon im Gegensatz zum Orbea sofort lieferbar war, war die Sache klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreMD (3. März 2019)

Das mit der Flaschenaufnahme ist ein gutes Argument, aktuell fahre ich mit einer Trinkblase.
Aber die Option zwei 750ml Flaschen zu transportieren wäre gut.

Das ist das aktuelle Orbea, leider von der Ausstattung nicht so doll für den Preis.

Wie meinst du das mit dem Gelenk? 

Ich muss dazu sagen, ein Fachmann bin ich jetzt nicht gerade und ich hätte auch sehr gern einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort.
Zur Zeit gibt es kaum Modelle die lieferbar sind, ich möchte auch kein viertel Jahr auf das Bike warten


----------



## kleinerblaumann (3. März 2019)

Bei 100mm Federweg hat ein Fully entweder ein Gelenk in den Ketten- oder Sitzstreben, um die Bewegungen durch den Dämpfer auszugleichen, oder die Streben sind flexibel genug, sodass sie für diese Bewegungen kein Gelenk brauchen. Bei mehr als 100mm Federweg gibts eigentlich immer ein Gelenk, das ist für flexible Streben zu viel. Dann gibts auch noch die Möglichkeit, dass der Hinterbau in sich starr ist, dann braucht es woanders ein weiteres Gelenk.

Hier ist ein Beispiel für so ein Gelenk in der Kettenstrebe (die Schraube, auf der "max. 6Nm" steht):


----------



## Lateralus (4. März 2019)

100 km mit nem 33er Schnitt? Ganz bestimmt Fährst Du nur bergab oder flach auf geteerten Wegen?


----------



## AndreMD (4. März 2019)

kleinerblaumann
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung, damit kann ich etwas anfangen ;-).

Ich denke von der Ausstattung und im Preis/ Leistung wäre das Cube AMS am besten, aber auch hier ist es kaum zu bekommen (stationärer Einzelhandel).

Lateralus
ich wohne in Magdeburg, also SA hier ist alles Flachland ;-). Im Harz fahre ich natürlich andere Geschwindigkeiten.
Ich letzten Jahr bin ich die Tour von Magdeburg nach Braunschweig (CycleTour) mitgefahren, hier hatte ich einen 30Ø.


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. März 2019)

Bei deinem Profil musste ich weniger an ein MTB denken, als vielmehr an ein Cross-/Gravelbike.
Ggf. doch so etwas?


----------



## AndreMD (5. März 2019)

Immer schwierig mit diesen Bezeichnungen, da ich querbeet fahre .
Meine Touren beinhalten sowohl primär Asphalt, als auch Schotterpisten und gröberen Untergrund.
Für den Harz soll es auch sein, aber alles noch mit einer 100- 120mm Gabel machbar.


----------



## AndreMD (14. März 2019)

Soooooo, ich habe mich jetzt für das Cube in der XL entschieden.
War auch aktuell lieferbar .
Anscheinend war es auch eins der letzten Bikes, Glück gehabt.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (14. März 2019)

Dann viel Freude damit!


----------

